# Temperance, our Balinese girl



## Tempy (Aug 12, 2013)

Due to recent changes on the forums all my posts have been removed.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my, what a pretty girl... Why don't you pop over to Cat Chat and introduce her properly!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: Feel free to join us on We are Siamese thread too :thumbup1:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/240643-we-siamese-if-you-please.html


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a beauty :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oooh look at her little meezy fluffyness! If I was ever to get another, I'd go for an Oriental LH or Balinese.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, she is GORGEOUS!!! :001_tt1: I just love Balinese :001_wub: 

Welcome to PF!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Have to agree with all above...beautiful girl..


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, do keep us posted in the future. So white and innocent


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Tempy said:


> Thanks, we love the breed too! She's our second Balinese. Our first passed away a few years ago and it took a long while to get over her as she was such an integral part of the family. Balinese/Siamese owners will I'm sure tell you how demanding but fulfilling they can be.
> 
> Will try to capture her growing up and post the pics on this thread.


Sorry to hear about your last girl 

I've had my rescue Siamese for a year now (can't say if he's full as don't have papers but he fits every trait going) and he is the most intense, yet the most affectionate and characterful cat I've ever had the pleasure to know.

Already, after such a short time, I can see myself always having a Meezer (or two!) in the house! Enjoy your beautiful little lady :001_wub:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh wow, I look at her at no appropriate adjectives come to mind! 

That's one special little girl.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We had a balinese years ago, she would never shut up! lol


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

She is one pretty kitty! :001_wub:

Is she a lilac point?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, she's coming on a treat! Gorgeous, gorgeous young lady :001_tt1:


----------

